# Baths, Warmth & Dryness



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

We're looking after an indoor pigeon (rescued/lost homer) and were wondering about bath protocol. Do they need to be placed in the sun after a bath? We're in California and the temperature indoors right now is warm -- upper 70s, low 80s. Is that warm enough or would a cage in the sun for a bit (on the outdoor balcony or in a sunny spot of the apartment) be better after bath time? His dog crate/cage is huge, but we have a smaller cage that could be moved to a sunnier location temporarily.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

He would love to sunbathe I'm sure... but do see to it there are no drafts... and also make sure if he chooses to move out of the sun, he can. 

This is my routine: Mine always shiver...which makes me feel bad...lol...so, I give mine a heat lamp...... which they love...to sit and preene by. I have also used a blow dryer in a pinch and they don't seem to mind that either. And sometimes when its warm I just let them bathe and then go about their business.... 

SO lots of options. Nothing is right or wrong to do...just have to find what works for you!

Happy bathing!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

My balcony pigeons here in southern England will happily take a bath any time of year, in any conditions. In winter, there have occasionally been days when they've had a splash in water I'd literally broken the ice on only a couple of hours before 

John


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Place the cage outside on the sun at no droughts location.
Remove cage tray newspaper etc.
Put water bowl for bathing inside the cage (you can add apple cider vinegar and couple of drops of Listerine mouthwash).
Make sure that part of the cage is in the shade (in case that sun is to hot) and check from time to time as the sun moves that shade is available.
Enjoy the show.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

20 mule team borax works great in the bath and keeps bugs away. one tabls to a gallon, they do like to sit in the sun after a bath, temp is not important, mine take baths outside all year long...sunshine also is important for him to metabolize vitamin D.


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks, all. We're still trying to figure out his best setup. Right now, his cage is in our office/dining room which has windows -- he can look outside -- but there's no direct sun. A bay window in our living room offers sun and a better view, but it's a lousy location for his cage. And he can't fly free in that room as he'll be able to in our office. 

We're thinking of giving him a separate "bath" cage in the sun, in the afternoons. He hates being handled and right now we're trying to minimize that. But it seems that may be our best option for baths. If you think that's a lousy idea, let me know. 

Oh, and thanks for the ACV and Borax tips. I'd seen those in other threads here but appreciate the confirmation. Will try those!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sun/bath cage is excellent. just make sure not to leave him unattended, predators can sometimes get at them through the bars of the cage...depending on what kind of cage. direct sun is best, windows have uv protection.


----------



## SPedigrees (Oct 27, 2004)

I don't think you need worry aqbout temperature indoors in your house where Chauncey is. The shivering mentioned in this thread is something I don't think is related to cold. I've seen it discussed in other pigeon forums, and no one seems to know why pigeons do this. My bird will tremble for a few minutes every so often. Whatever the cause, I think it's nothing to worry about.

I put a pie pan of warmish water on the floor of Hedwig's room every three days approximately, while she's out flying during the day. Sometimes she isn't interested in a bath when I put it out for her, so I just leave it out for a day or two, until she does want to use it. If I provide bath water more frequently, she won't touch it. Every 3 days seems about right. I can tell when too much time has passed since she had a bath because she will fly to my desk or the back of a chair and look downwards at the floor, as if to say "well are you going to draw my bath or what?"

Normally I put a bath towel under the pie pan, anchored down on the corners with rocks, but for this photo I just set it on the floor.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Cute pic of a happy bird!


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

Agreed! Great photo. I wonder if Chauncey might respond better to that type of dish than the ones we've provided so far (small kitty box, slightly smaller shallow plastic tub.)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

valeri said:


> Agreed! Great photo. I wonder if Chauncey might respond better to that type of dish than the ones we've provided so far (small kitty box, slightly smaller shallow plastic tub.)
> 
> Thanks for the info.


The kitty litter pans are great for baths. They like to have room to stretch out and splash. I would keep those.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

This might seem weird, but splashing the water and making noise and a mess...might encourage him to bath.

I know it helps with any newbies I have had...
-Hilly


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hillybean said:


> This might seem weird, but splashing the water and making noise and a mess...might encourage him to bath.
> 
> I know it helps with any newbies I have had...
> -Hilly


No. On the contrary. It doesn't sound weird at all. That 's what I do with new birds. If they are in the loft, they learn by watching the others. And when I put out the baths, if no one seems interested, I either splash the water, or take one of the birds that I know will get into it if I bring them over to it. Once the others hear the splashing, they usually all go over to join in the fun. It's a good idea. It works.


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

[As funny as it sounds we actually use a large Roasting pan that you can buy at Wal-Mart or Target for like 1$ or 2$ for Stanley to bathe in. It is perfect because it has higher sides so it keeps more water from splashing all over the room  although quite a bit still does soak the surroundings regardless. But it allows him enough room to spread and soak his wings. 

Like SPedigrees said above, Stanley usually will be ready for a bath every 3 to 4 days and for some reason I still have to usually splash around in the water and tap on the side of the pan to get Stanley to get in even though he is 5 months old  After his bath he usually will fly around to get the water off and then I set up a heat lamp nearby and he will come and go from under it if he gets chilly.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

StanelyPidge09 said:


> [As funny as it sounds we actually use a large Roasting pan that you can buy at Wal-Mart or Target for like 1$ or 2$ for Stanley to bathe in. It is perfect because it has higher sides so it keeps more water from splashing all over the room  although quite a bit still does soak the surroundings regardless. But it allows him enough room to spread and soak his wings.
> 
> Like SPedigrees said above, Stanley usually will be ready for a bath every 3 to 4 days and for some reason I still have to usually splash around in the water and tap on the side of the pan to get Stanley to get in even though he is 5 months old  After his bath he usually will fly around to get the water off and then I set up a heat lamp nearby and he will come and go from under it if he gets chilly.


That's a cute pic. When I set the bath up in the loft during the colder weather, I just spread out a plastic flannel backed table cloth underneath. It catches the splashed water and keeps the surrounding area dry.


----------



## SPedigrees (Oct 27, 2004)

That picture of Stanley is great! He really looks like he is enjoying his bath. It looks like the disposable roasting pan makes a good bathtub. I imagine that kitty litter pans also serve the purpose well, as others have testified.


----------

